# [V] 22 Zoll TFT und PC Spiele



## Primaldoom (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
Verkaufe hier ein Fujitsu Siemens Scaleoview D22W-1GT Monitor.
Der Monitor ist 3 Monate alt und wird mit Rechnung Verkauft.
Der Monitor ist in einem einwandfreien zustand und funzt gut.
Preis dachte ich da an so 120 Euro inkl.Versicherten Versand.ist aber noch verhandelbar.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PC Spiele:

1 x Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Kane Edition -  FSK 18
1 x Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache AddOn              -  FSK 18

Beide Spiele in einem Top Zustand.Die Keys wurden nie Online Benutzt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 x Mass Effect  - FSK 16

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Versand 1,50 Euro einzeln oder zusammen 4,50 Euro.
Spiele Preise Bitte von euch.
mfg


----------



## Primaldoom (25. April 2009)

"PUSCH"


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. April 2009)

Primaldoom am 25.04.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> "PUSCH"




 für kanes rache gebe ich dir 8 euro inkl versand


----------



## Primaldoom (26. April 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 26.04.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 25.04.2009 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also 8 Euro sind definetiv zu wenig.
15 Euro inkl.Versand und es gehört dir.
bye


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (26. April 2009)

Primaldoom am 26.04.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 26.04.2009 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ne 15 ist mir zu viel weiß wo ichd as für 7,99 bekomme


----------



## Primaldoom (27. April 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 26.04.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 26.04.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich sagen Kaufe es da.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2009)

Hollöchen

Also das Wort verhandelbar bei dem Moni hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Aber wie, wo ist denn Deien Schmerzgrenze.

Wieso willst du nach 3 Monaten schon wieder verkaufen?

Bei extrem gutem Angebot bitte per PN und bitte ansagen was er mal gekostet hat.

MfG
Batze


----------



## Primaldoom (1. Mai 2009)

Kann geschlossen werden!


----------

